# Empire Aiship Pirates



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

*Empire Airship Pirates*

Hello everyone, I've been working on a few models for a '20 minutes into the future' Empire army of Steampunk Pirates. I had intended them for D&D, but I really liked the models, and thus thought of starting an army with them. I figured (with the Dwarfs having build one in DaemonSlayer) the Empire would soon construct their own airships, if they haven't already. Then it would only take some time before the first sky-pirates would come to existance.


not my drawing

These two are just regular Pirates. I guess I'll use them as the Free Company they are supposed to be. Didn't do anything special with the left one, though I really like the way it is positioned. I removed the hand wielding the sabre on the left model from it's original armoured arm and fitted it on an unarmoured one. I think his position is nice too.


The following model has been given a new hat (with big goggles), nice collar on his coat and a watch, though the latter is hard to see on the pictures.
Think I'll use this as another Militiaman or a Handgunner.
 

I really like the next one. I completely repositioned his legs and weapon arm, turned his helmet into a pilot hat (with goggles) and fitted a huge crosshair (from the Ork Loota's kit) on his blunderbuss. And he's standing totally badass on a canonball! I think I'll use it as a master Engineer or part of a cannon's crew.
 

The captain was quite some work too I completely reapositioned his legs to make him more static, repositioned his arm to make him look trough his telescope (which I made from the bottom of a banner and a spear), made him a treasuremap, a sabre still in his scabbard and a nice feather in his hat. I realy like this model for both his stature and he his not holding a weapon. I guess I'll use him as an Empire Captain.
 

Then I have made two pistoliers, but as I don't want any horses on my airship, they aren't mounted. Instead, they swoop down from the airship over the battlefield with long ropes. This gives them their speed. I am thinking about giving them repeater pistols, as they can't really reload while clutching their ropes, but I'll add some extra barrels later. I pinned the models in the foot with a slim piece of iron wire, fastened beneath the planks of the base. This keeps them up. The rope was glued with several layers of normal- and superglue to give them strength and keep them in form. I repositioned the feet and legs of the models slightly too not make them look like they're 'standing on air'.
 
  

So, what next? I'm planning to make this army not really competetive, just a fun to play and nice-looking army, as I have my Chaos for the 'real' work. It won't be very large (at first), but there will be always room for expansion. I'm afraid it'll be a very gunline-ish army, as the ship will hoist some cannons to the battlefield. Handgunners will suit the army nicely too.
Hence I'm planning to get at least 2 Great Cannons and a Hellblaster (the later will be fitted with a big steam-engine and such).
I'm also thinking about buying the very nice Sartosan Captain as a general/captain.



So, this to start with. Any thoughts?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is looking wicked, very characterful 

The guys on the ropes look awesome and it sounds like you have some great ideas for the army...will be looking out for more


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like this is going to be very interesting. Keep it coming.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Always nice to see an original idea for an army. I can't wait to see those pistoleers painted up. Looking forward to further progress.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello, Quick update! Thanks for the comments!

Though my progress is slow, I'm quite happy with the looks of things now.
Here's one I forgot to post the last time. I wanted this one to be the rich swashbuckler, showing of his disciplined fencing techniques. I repositioned the hand on his back and made half of his goggles pop out from under his hat.
















This is one of my favorites! He looks the meanest and I call him 'Jack the Whipper' (I know, lame pun, but I think it's funny). I used a marauder head and Marauder arms to give him some extra muscle and made him a whip from green stuf and some iron wire. I also greenstuffed some short sleeves onto his arms. I also repositioned his axe so he doesn't actually fight with it. 















"I'll use the axe only if I like ye!"


Sorry 'bout the late post, but Imageshack has changed drastically and would place advertisements in my post. Took a while to understand Picasa, but I still don't know how to adjust the size of the pictures with this, but at least they're here.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

These are superb and very inspiring. I love pirates and these are very thought provoking, i had a similar idea with pirates and airships a while ago but never got it off the ground. So this is very cool to me. + rep


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks!
Here's Jack painted up 

















I'm not a really good painter, and my work could use a lot of improvement, but still I'm content with the models this far. I'm especially proud of the anchor tattoo on his shoulder:grin:

I've also painted two others, which I'll post later this week :victory:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i'd really love to see these in a diorama piece that would rock!!!

just makes me think of them boarding another airship so make all the decks etc perhaps an empire cannon as a deck gun and your great rope guys swinging in.. ahh models that inspire thoughts and imagination..just what the hobbies all about good show sir +rep for you


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks!
I want to do a Diorama when the army has grown a bit. And if I ever get the time and resources, I'll build a complete airship for them 
Here's the guy with the top-hat painted up!
















I think he's nice enough, but not as awesome as the Pilot!

















All C&C very welcome


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

this is totally awesome im loving the army. i had a similar idea for the future so this gives me extra ideas and to see what is possible. definate rep from me


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Time for another update.
I've painted some more pirates. This time I experimented with skin tones, and made this Tilean fellow:









And I thought my swashbuckler would make a nice Estalian Diëstro.
















Oh, and I have painted one of my pistoleers!


----------



## fiore hellheart (Apr 30, 2008)

It has to be said that that pistoleer on the rope is fantastic. Loving the way he is posed dynamically and the gun smoke is brilliant. I have to say though that with some gw washes these mdoels would look truly great. Also thats a very nice sketch for the airship too.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I love steampunk stuff, so these models really float my boat! (or should I say airship?  )

Those pistoleers are awesome!

My one complaint is that "classic" pirates are kind of hard to imagine on an airship, but it's all fiction, so it's easy to excuse.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello again! At long last I have returned with an update. This project has been in the fridge for some time because my Chaos army needed some upgrades for a Mighty Empires campaign in the local store. (I won btw )
I am currently assembling a great canon! Awesome model.

Despite my exams next week, I have found some time to paint and post the rest of the pirates I thusfar had assembled.
To start with these two, my swordsman and pistolfighter.
















Not much, but I do like how the pants of my swordfighter have turned out.

And then at long last my other pistoleer! :grin:
























I think he turned out quite well.

The unit so far:


















Well, what do you think?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Great work and refreshing to see. Defo deserves some rep!
Keep on Rocking mate!
-Dusty


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

these look real cool man - keep up the work & heres some rep to get more painted up


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Well well,
Haven't been here for quite some time now. Haven't been in the hobby for quite some time actually. Had some personal problems which kept me from painting, and doing anything useful for that matter. But in the end I've put myself through it all and even got myself a girlfriend out of it. :shok:
Anyway, I'm back in the game, and glad so. Well, what's in it for you? My new Sartosan Pirate Captain of course! I tried really hard to paint this awesome model as beautiful as my skills permitted, and here's the result:

















There's still some details I'd like to change, but I'm very content for now.
















As for basing the model, I've got something special planned :spiteful:


Well, that's all for now. I've got some other projects to attend to as well, as I'm going to add some more to my old mine. So keep an eye on that thread as well if you're interested.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Be that a good paint scheme? That it be!

Good to see more of your work.


----------

